# How many people will a whole hog feed



## gooose53 (May 14, 2008)

My son is doing a whole hog middle of June for about 40 people.  What's your thoughts on how big of a hog to get?  This will be the primary meat.  I was thinking that 110 -120 lb hog would more than do the job.  Other thoughts?


----------



## scrapiron (May 14, 2008)

How big are the people? I can put away plenty of pork!


----------



## bbq bubba (May 15, 2008)

A 120# hog will net you about 50 lbs of meat, i'd say you'll have plenty!


----------



## cowgirl (May 15, 2008)

Ditto to what Bubba said. 
The meat freezes well though.


----------



## crewdawg52 (May 15, 2008)

Plan on 1.5 lbs/ person, with a little leftovers to take home.


----------



## gooose53 (May 15, 2008)

Thanks for the input folks!!  I thought the loss would be in the 40-50% range (bone and fat).  I'm also not sure if this is an allday affair or not.  If it's just one feeding for about 2 hours he should be fine with the estimate I gave him (with a little leftover to freeze).  If it's going to be an all day kind of thing he might want to add some ribs and maybe some butts.  Thanks again for all your input!!


----------



## lcruzen (May 15, 2008)

Just a little tip from experience, after the people are fed don't leave the scraps around for the pets to get at or you'll have a bigger mess than you want to think or talk about if you know what I mean.


----------



## packplantpath (May 15, 2008)

Are you dealing live wt, or carcass.  Figure 20 to 30% loss between live wt to carcass as well.  Then figure the loss from cooking.


----------



## hey_beerman (May 15, 2008)

Depending on the sides.. I usualy cook around a 75#  dressed weightfor less than 100 peeps..


----------



## dbecklund (May 16, 2008)

I do neighborhood HOA pig every summer for about 80-90 adults, mostly couples so you're looking at a 50/50 split. Everybody brings side dishes which I think fits most neighborhood roasts. We get a 80-85 pounder dressed and we rarely have anything to freeze with our post-meal stack of foam take out boxes.  This has been relatively consistent year after year.  The male/female and side dishes seem to be the variable and you can go up or down from there.


----------

